# My first x5! Loving it!



## Jinchoi456 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## daniel07 (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks pretty good! I just bought my first X5 too, mine its older but I'm pretty happy, I'm sure you're to, congrats.


----------



## martyx5 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good on yea! I've owned one for 8 years. Bought it in the United Kingdom registered it in my native Ireland then imported it into Australia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hifiguy (May 30, 2016)

Many enthusiasts use to bash the x5, including myself, but after driving and getting one, they really do handle like Bimmers but with the added room!


----------

